# Murano Intelligent Remotes



## gregf (Mar 7, 2009)

Do both remotes 1) FCC ID: KBRTN001 and 2) FCC ID: kr55wk49622 work in the 2005 Murano SL AWD with the Intelligent remotes? Thanks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Those aren't Nissan part #s. If you have I-Key in your Murano, you'll need to use THE EXACT I-Key fobs for your application. 

The BCM will ONLY recognize the correct ones!


----------



## gregf (Mar 7, 2009)

The numbers are the FCC ID numbers. Are the Intelligent remotes for the 2005 different from the newer years of Intelligent remotes?

Thanks,
gregf


----------

